
Ricepedia - brudgers
http://ricepedia.org/
======
mikestew
"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an
ErrorDocument to handle the request."

~~~
brudgers

      Works on my machine.™

------
mchahn
Hmmm. Am I allowed to ask why this is on HN?

~~~
rambojazz
Somebody succesfully managed to sneak an ad into HN...

